# new female siamese fighter



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

Well yesterday I received another female siamese fighter but during the night or very early in the morning she was attacked by my other female and now she's very lethargic. I separated her but she looks like she's going to die. She doesn't swim the only time she moves is to get air. Or to balance herself. Don't know if she's got internal injuries but she's got no wounds on the outside. Only ripped fins. Is there anything I can do to save her?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Keep her warm.If you have indian almond leaves add one to her container.Add a small amount of aquarium salt as well.


----------

